# I Am A Good Female Companion And Crew



## GUNES (Jan 28, 2011)

I LIVE IN MIAMI BEACH, I AM RETIRED FASHION DESIGNER, BLOND, SLIM, 55 YEARS OLD, I LOVE SALING, WHO WANT TO HELPER IN THE BOAT, PLEASE I AM HERE.
GUNES
SEMOSUM(you'll need to add an at)aoldotcom


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard, good luck finding a good boat and crew. Posting your email that way may bring spam, try breaking it up.


----------

